# Feelings coming back



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

I recently started feeling irritation and agitation and my gosh they’re unbearable feelings.

I hope to god I get some optimism back.

I have been hospitalised so many times I lost count, I am not giving up to this shit. Although I’m not going to lie I really miss living again.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

A word of advice... don't stop living because you don't feel alive. Reality didn't stop when dissociation started. Make sure you take care of yourself and your circumstances.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I remember the first positive emotion I had following a 6 month journey through the 9 circles of hell of major depression. I had gone virtually sleepless for 52 days, and lost over 30 lbs. I had started Paxil some 10 days prior and I was feeling ever worse, but along came this little ray of warmth and positivity and it was like a faint light at the end of a long tunnel. It was like the first and brierf warm ray of sunshine after a long winter. It fostered in me, the belief that the worst was finally over. I recognized my old friend Hope. You can't survive for long without it.


----------

